# Cheap flat pedal shoe?



## Cheesecakeslash (Oct 16, 2013)

So I ride with Spank Oozy Trail pedals mated with 5.10 Freerider VXI shoes. My best friend saw how much grip they had when I first got them and then after we hit some tiny jumps his feet kept slipping off his pedals. He rides with flat skater shoes and BMX Pedals. He's only in for fun but doesn't want to get injured, so fellow mountain bikers, do you know of any cheap flat pedal shoes he could get?

Many thanks, 
Van Matre


----------



## anzi (Aug 23, 2013)

If his bmx pedals are plastic, cheapest option to improve grip would be getting pedals with metal pins. For shoes, in my experiece no skate shoe has the grip that my 5.10 spitfires have. More importantly the sole seems to have perfect cushion and stiffness. Other skate type shoes usually are a bit too loose feeling.


----------



## shortnangry (Nov 16, 2014)

There's no cheap substitute for decent flat pedals and 5.10's. Best bet is to look around for pedals on sale or used. That will be better than the BMX pedals. Can also get deals on 5.10's. REI, for example, was blowing out Dirtbag shoe for 30-something dollars (not sure if it still is). Not in the same class as the Freerider VXI (awesome shoes) but will have the right sole.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

Good pedals are I think 2/3 of the equation. I've ridden in skate shoes, puma 'faux-skate' casuals and Nike Fees without much concern. They all worked in a pinch. Not a perfect solution but it was the pedals that made it work.
5.10s are the 'go-to' brand but not the only one out there. I'm very satisfied with my Teva 'Links'. I met a guy with Sombrio brand shoes once and he had positive things to say as well. 
Shop the net, most bike specific platform shoes will be a step up from skate shoes and close outs can be found for great deals


----------



## Loadsled (Feb 27, 2015)

I ride with the diety compound pedals ($47 or so) and vans, don't really have a problem with my foot slipping. One day I'll make the jump to 510s


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

Sambrio; best cost to durability.

Got my Shazam for $32









They stick well and I can still move my foot when needed. I actually like these shoes better than my 5.10, 2013 Freeriders.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Have him watch Fabien Barel's video on the 'low heels' technique. Equipment is part of it but technique is also important.


----------



## quazimofo (Dec 17, 2014)

those are cool but christ they are not pretty


----------



## quazimofo (Dec 17, 2014)

pdxmark said:


> Sambrio; best cost to durability.
> 
> Got my Shazam for $32
> 
> ...


ok lets try this again sorry. Those are cool but christ are they not pretty.


----------



## bmwjnky (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm happy with my Teva Links shoes, I got them on Amazon for about $35 delivered. They are fairly water resistant which is nice but the downside is they get kind of hot when its in the upper 80's or 90's outside.


----------



## Pac8541 (Mar 23, 2015)

As an alternative that may or may not be any cheaper depending on what you find, is to use approach-style climbing shoes. I'm riding on inexpensive Wellgos with my Scarpa approach shoes. I've had these shoes for almost 2 yrs and only recently started using them in this manner. But, they have stickier rubber than skate shoes, soles that are designed to produce friction and contact with the rock, and as approach shoes, have a stiffer mid-sole than most. Nothing like a dedicated bike shoe but stiffer just the same. Sometimes you can find them on sale at prices well below that of bike-specific kicks. At some point I'll upgrade to 5.10s because I want the stiffness, just trying to decide on the model.


----------



## Ta87 (Sep 16, 2014)

I, too, wear Teva's. $35 bucks shipped. The only downside is the laces aren't strapped in. I haven't had any issues but I think it'll be a matter of time. hahaha


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Pac8541 said:


> As an alternative that may or may not be any cheaper depending on what you find, is to use approach-style climbing shoes. I'm riding on inexpensive Wellgos with my Scarpa approach shoes. I've had these shoes for almost 2 yrs and only recently started using them in this manner. But, they have stickier rubber than skate shoes, soles that are designed to produce friction and contact with the rock, and as approach shoes, have a stiffer mid-sole than most. Nothing like a dedicated bike shoe but stiffer just the same. Sometimes you can find them on sale at prices well below that of bike-specific kicks. At some point I'll upgrade to 5.10s because I want the stiffness, just trying to decide on the model.


+1

Rode with Scarpa Crux on the divide for two months, have taken them down almost the trickiest tech riding I do, no discernible diff between them and Impact Low except for technical climbing where it's easier to roll a pedal. There's not any obvious wear or delamination with ~3000 miles of biking on them.


----------



## Pac8541 (Mar 23, 2015)

How hot do the Maltese Falcons get in really warm weather? I'm talking about the version with only 1 velcro strap. I'm looking at these, the impacts, and the freeriders for the desert SW. I want a stiff sole, both longitudinally and torsionally, but would like it to breathe a little. Not concerned at all with waterproofness or mud shedding. The impacts get a lot of praise and I'm tempted to go with those but they look like I'd be wrapping my feet in heavy plastic.


----------



## Loadsled (Feb 27, 2015)

A few people here said they like tevas, went ahead and ordered some for $27 shipped. Guess I won't lose out much if they're not awesome. Still cheaper than my vans.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00848Y3E4/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_90Qnvb0PFJ871


----------



## Pac8541 (Mar 23, 2015)

I bought a pair of last year's Freerider VXi's based on price, unfamiliarity with what I really want/need, and the OP's satisfaction. Spank Oozy's are the next addition to my ride but for now the MG1's are performing well.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

shortnangry said:


> There's no cheap substitute for decent flat pedals and 5.10's.


Mmm, I'm not so sure. I have a pair of 5.10 Freerider, and I do think they are great, but I also have a pair of these:









Which have a sole like this:









That while not quite as good, are pretty close. Really not a huge amount in it.

And I don't think you need to spend silly money on pedals either. There are lots of reasonably priced pedals from the likes of Wellgo, VP etc that will do the job perfectly well. It's very often just the weight and serviceability that you're comprising on with cheaper pedals but the grip is still good.


----------



## V8Interceptor (Aug 24, 2014)

I like my Teva Links too.


----------



## AndyRx7 (Feb 27, 2007)

Just ordered a pair of these 5.10s, not bad for $49:

http://www.amazon.com/Five-Ten-Impa...ie=UTF8&qid=1430469685&sr=8-1&keywords=karver


----------



## Jasone510 (Oct 28, 2008)

Giro Jackets are on sale for around $50 at bunch of online retailers. Paired with some Deity Compounds, I don't have any issues with my feet slipping AND they aren't ugly


----------



## Pac8541 (Mar 23, 2015)

So after a couple rides on a trail that includes a sustained 1.5mi downhill, I'm finding that the outer 2 or 3 toes and that corner of both feet are numb by the time I'm halfway down the hill. I've tried loosening the laces towards the ankle but don't want to loosen them towards the toes since the Freeriders are kind of a wide shoe and I have a narrow foot. I've replaced the insoles with Superfeet Greens but that hasn't helped. I'm dropping my heels and placing my foot on the pedals just a hair behind the ball of my foot. 

Anyone have a diagnosis for this? It kinda sucks getting to the bottom and feeling like I have frostbite on the front outside corners of both feet.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Pac8541 said:


> Anyone have a diagnosis for this?


Yeah, they are shoes! Have ever bought any other pair of shoes that did not need broken in?..


----------



## Pac8541 (Mar 23, 2015)

Yeah, I've had shoes that have needed some break-in. I have NOT had shoes that caused 1/4 of my foot to go numb. This is the reason for my question. I apologize for not spelling out that fact. The Freeriders are not a stiff shoe at all and their construction and overall flexibility of the upper does not appear to me to need much breaking, if any. I figured there might be someone who has experienced this before and had a discovery they might like to share. I've been wearing these for the last 4 days and in that time been out on a trail twice plus numerous shorter rides around the house. I've only experienced this feeling while descending where a high percentage of my weight is directly on my feet. Hope this clears things up.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

All shoes need broken in. If you rode your bike with other shoes that were not broken in your toes would probably go numb too. 

Before the freeriders you probably used shoes that were already worn in, so no problem. But now you've bought specific shoes and not worn them in before riding. That's pretty much it. It's not a discovery, it's fairly obvious. I wore my freeriders in bit before I used them on the bike. Simple.


----------



## Jasone510 (Oct 28, 2008)

Break em in, if they still cause numbness it's time to find a different shoe. The shape may be causing a pressure point on your foot causing the numbness.


----------



## Loadsled (Feb 27, 2015)

The tevas I ordered ran small so I couldn't use them, bought some 5 10 free riders and I also get the numbness on my foot. Been wearing then the past few days to see if I break them in and that changes. I did notice however, the grip is no better than my vans, I probably feel better riding with my vans.


----------



## inonjoey (Jul 19, 2011)

The vans may be just as grippy now, but it's because the rubber is "soft" whereas 5.10 rubber is slow rebounding. In my experience, the 5.10 soles will last much longer.

When I've experienced numbness in flat pedal shoes, the main culprit has been the sole being too flexible. For this reason, I prefer the Freerider VXI, which has a stiffer sole that works for me. Aftermarket insoles might also help.


----------



## Pac8541 (Mar 23, 2015)

A few weeks old but as an update:
Been on the Freerider VXIs for about a month now, lots of rides, wearing them all day afterwards. As of last week, still getting numbness in my feet. I thought it was getting a better since going to a different set of pedals but it came back. A couple weeks ago I was on the road and very near to the Jenson shops so I stopped in and tried on several different shoes in different sizes. I ordered a pair of Impact VXIs in a half size smaller and they arrived today while on my ride. Wearing them now and these will definitely need more break in over over the FRs but they fit considerably better, have more cushioning in the midsole, and are less bulky. The sole is also quite a bit stiffer than the FR (good). I've also moved to a much better saddle and that's helping also.


----------

